# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  cách thử lực lò xo

## tinnghianguyen

Mọi người trên diễn đàn có cách nào để phân biệt độ cứng của lò xo kéo cũng như lò xo nén ko ạ? Chuyện cảm nhận bằng tay thì cũng tùy lo xo cứng mềm. Còn cái loại mà nó gần gần như nhau ấy. Kiểu như chênh. lệch từ nửa ký tới 1kg trọng lượng, tính chung chung đại lượng thôi, chuyên sâu wá e ko biết gọi tên. Ko lẽ đi mua lo xo, mang theo quả cân như mấy bà ở chợ. Nhìn ko chuyên nghiệp tí nào ah

----------


## CKD

Ko thử thì biết đâu cứng mềm mà chuyên với chã nghiệp?

----------

tinnghianguyen

----------


## QuyND

Nếu bác không thích mang cân thì em có cách này, bác tham khảo thử.

Cách đây không lâu em có làm bài test của mấy bác Đức, ở trỏng có công thức tính độ cứng của lò xo, không biết đúng không nhưng bác tham khảo thử.

c=(Gd^4)/(8nD^3)

Trong đó,
c là độ cứng của lò xo
G là thông số của vật liệu
D là đường kính của lò xo
d là đường kính dây
n là số vòng dây.

Nếu như bác không thích mang cân thì tham khảo thử rồi báo em biết với nhé, tại em cũng chưa thử.

Chúc bác may mắn.

----------


## tinnghianguyen

G là thông số vật liệu. Nó là cái chi chi nhỉ? Thép lá hay thép tròn, nhựa hay cacbon. Mà đại lượng của nó là gì nhỉ, e bó tay rồi

----------


## CKD

Căn bản nhìn mặt bắt hình thì thế này.
Phần lớn thép lò xo ở chợ là nó lỡm như nhau. Trừ loại tháo máy khó mà đoán. Nên
- Đường kính sợi thép càng lớn thì độ cứng càng lớn. Nếu cùng đường kính thì tiếp bên dưới.
- Đường kính ống lò xo càng bé thì độ cứng càng lớn. Nếu cùng đường kính ống thì tiếp bên dưới
- Cùng chiều dài mà cái nào ít vòng hơn thì cái đó cứng hơn.

Loại đặc biệt thì trên một lò xo có thể có
- Đường kính ống lò xo thay đổi.
- Bước xoắn lò xo thay đổi.

Muốn chính xác và tìm được độ cứng thì chỉ có thực nghiệm đo đạt.
*
Lưu ý:
Mấy cái khái niệm trên chỉ có thể đúng với lò xo nguyên bản được làm mới. Loại được tôi cứng, giãn, hoặc mỏi thì miễn bàn nhe.*

----------

lucasyeah12345, tinnghianguyen

----------


## Fusionvie

G là modul cắt của vật liệu (vật liệu làm cái lò xo)

Đơn vị là PSI hoặc GPa

Cụ thể vật liệu làm lò xo thì bác tham khảo ở đây

https://www.mrspring.com/docs/Material%20Data.pdf

----------

tinnghianguyen

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Cám ơn 2 a nhiều. Rất nhiều thông tin bổ ích. Chả là sắp tới, e nhận làm mấy cái mô hình cử động. Dùng hệ thống culit trượt không thì cử động cứ bị giật cục. Nên tính gắn thêm lo xo cho hoạt động nhìn mượt hơn.hi. Sẵn các a có cao kiến thêm gì thì cho e út biết với ah.

----------


## CKD

Nếu dùng lò xo để cân bằng thì
1 là nên tính toán bù lực thế nào lúc biến dạng ít & nhiều nhất.
Cái này cũng không quá phức tạp. Đơn giản chỉ cần tính độ biến thiên độ dài ∆l so với tổng chiều dài l của lò xo. Tỷ lệ ∆l/l nhỏ thì biến thiên lực khi biến dạng nhỏ.

2. Nến không tính toán lựa chọn thì làm thực nghiệm thôi.

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Vâng.chắc làm thực nghiệm thôi. Tại e muốn hỏi cách tính để lựa chọn thêm vào bớt ra nhiều ít ấy mà. Tính sơ bộ, rồi lúc thực nghiệm cộng trừ thêm sai số. Giảm bớt được số lần thực nghiệm. Làm nhiều wá, rồi sửa tới lui. Tan nát đồ người ta ra, bị chửi chết.hehe

----------


## vhdau

Em hóng phát

----------


## tylebongdahomnay

hóng ké với bác trên

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

> Vâng.chắc làm thực nghiệm thôi. Tại e muốn hỏi cách tính để lựa chọn thêm vào bớt ra nhiều ít ấy mà. Tính sơ bộ, rồi lúc thực nghiệm cộng trừ thêm sai số. Giảm bớt được số lần thực nghiệm. Làm nhiều wá, rồi sửa tới lui. Tan nát đồ người ta ra, bị chửi chết.hehe


 Nếu dự toán dư giả thì bạn mua của Misumi, các thông số như độ cứng lò so, chiều dài tự do, chiều dài sau khi nén max, hệ số v.v.. có cung cấp đầy đủ. Bạn cần lực bao nhiêu thì chọn hệ số nhân với chiều dài bị nén là ra lực. 

 Còn dự toán không dư giả thì tính chọn theo catalog rồi ra chợ mua cái có thông số tương tự như thế, chú ý đường kính dây, đường kính ngoài lò so, số vòng quấn. Còn độ cứng của vật liệu làm lò so thường là 8000kg/mm2. Công thức tính thì như bác QuyND đã hướng dẫn (nhớ cộng thêm khoảng 2 vòng hai đầu không tham gia kéo nén).

----------

